# German Shepherd Got Back



## Michael Burge (Feb 15, 2017)

Okay, so I am too lazy to try and find if someone has posted this similar thing elsewhere but from my brief searching I didn't find anything. My question has to do with the back of a GSD. I am well aware of the slope / straight back debate or whatever you want to call it. I am not interested in hearing people rant about the decline of the GSD. My GSD would probably be considered to have a slight slope to their back, but my Dutch Shepherd has as straight a back as I've seen. Measurements at the withers and legs are identical.

So, here's my question. What exactly is the evidence that the slope back is worse than the straight back? And again, don't come on here trying to sling bull like "just look at them" and "it's unnatural". Almost everything about dogs has been modified by humans so don't bring in the natural argument. My question is a question of evidence. What scientific studies have been done? What statistics have been gathered? What evidence is out there for all the hate on this idea of the slope back???

Because my bottom line is this. The GSD and Dutch Shepherd I mentioned earlier, both can run 20+ miles a day. So why is a slope back getting so much hate?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

That sounded like a warm intro....


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Your Dutch Shepard is square. Your GSD has only a slight slope to their back. Both can run the same. However you're kind of comparing the GSD with a slightly sloped back to a dog that I'm assuming you're saying has an extreme slope, correct? You're comparing three different structures. I think it's more of can the dog with the extreme slope work all day at the same trot as the other two. Could it work all day in patrol or herding sheep? That's where you are going to find the biggest difference in the three.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

It's unnatural. Just look at them. Human modification. Need I say more.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Some good info 
Share Topic
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=632465


----------

